# Pictures From the Show today -Not too shabby



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

D was having some girrafy moments and he's been anticipating at the walk HORRIBLY but tried very hard and was a very good boy . Kind of a small turn out which sucked but our largest class was 8 so not to horribly small . 
*Halter Geldings* 1st out of 5
*Halter Color* 2nd out of 5
*Halter Open* 2nd out of 5
*Showmanship 18&over* 2nd out of 3(couldn't get him to set -up to save my life :-x)
*Showmanship Open* 6th out of 8 (stepped out of his pivot and I pretty much ran the cone over :-x)
*English Pleasure W/T 18&over* 1st out of 3 (woot!)
*English Pleasure 18&over* 2nd out of 2
*English Pleasure Open* 4th out of 7
*English EQ W/T* 2nd out of 3
*English EQ 18&over* 1st out of 2
*Engish EQ Open (pattern)* 2nd out of 8 (woot big class finally, during the trotting part of out pattern he kept trying to break into a canter so it was trot trot trot canter stride trot trot).
*Hunter Hack 18&over* 1st out of 1 (wahoo that was a tuff one!)
*Hunters Cross Rails* 2nd out of 4
*Hunters 2'3"* 2nd out of 4
*Trail 18&over* 2nd out of 3
*Trail In-Hand* 2nd out of 2 (yeah I sucked because you can't touch your horse and guess wha I did like 10 times?? **** )
*Trail Open* 1st out of 1 (there were 6 people but 4 scratched and two didn't show...gah LOL.)

The trail was also held on gravel and D wanted nothing to do with that so we Cantered what we could lol. Ok ok pic times!









Packing up the trailer the day before the show.








Just arrived at the show..








First Halter class 








"Ok so I pivot then trot off?" Going over Showmanship patterns with Bettjo 








Strike a pose!! I love how my pant leg is all messed up 








Walking over the the ring for showmanship








Me crossing over during a showmanship inspection. OH my goodness this photo looks so funny to me. Almost like I have to go to the bathroom or something LOL








Pleasure Open, please ignor my hands. Trying to fix giraffe(sp) head








Waiting for the next class to start with 'my' Ribbon Boy Eddie and bettyjo kind of a cool photo.








Random Truck Dash Board photo


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

congrats 
and I just say in the 3rd photo the pinto behind you looks exactly the same from first glance I was like whoaa trippy


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

RedTree said:


> the pinto behind you looks exactly the same from first glance I was like whoaa trippy


Omg huh!! I never noticed that about Colt. He's such a cute horse! He has two beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

RedTree said:


> congrats
> and I just say in the 3rd photo the pinto behind you looks exactly the same from first glance I was like whoaa trippy


Omg Me too!! I was like whoa congrats!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

hehe awesome job


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job, way to go. Woooooohooo!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ty everyone! I am going to try and brighten up the jump pictures I do have. That covered arena really wasn't good for takeing pics in unless you were right at the gait :/


----------

